# 1DX Remapping the zoom buttons



## Sycotek (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone figured out how to put the zoom buttons back on the shoulder keys?

The default config is frustrating (5D3 style)


----------



## cogden (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree - this is driving me nuts! Trying to check critical focus in LiveView used to be easy, using the right hand only, by feel. 

Have you had any luck remapping them?

Now, there are 2 methods to zoom - click the play button buried in the bottom left of the back, twice to get 10X during live view, BUT when reviewing images, clicking the same button does not zoom in - have to remember to scroll the thumbwheel.

It's bad enough that they moved the zoom in/out, but worse to have 2, and different, ways to zoom.

Maybe they'll allow programming the buttons back via firmware (yes, the holy grail of fixing UI issues thru firmware).


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the new way. Use the SET button.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I love the new way. Use the SET button.



Ditto.


----------



## cogden (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, but in using the Set btn, how do you not often change the aperture? ie, in Live View, pressing Set cycles through 1X, 5X, 10X --- but in Image Review, you have to press Set then use the "aperture" wheel. 

Is there a way to make zooming consistent bt. the two modes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2012)

I have the Set button configured to zoom to 100% at the selected AF point with one press, great for checking focus in playback.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the Set button configured to zoom to 100% at the selected AF point with one press, great for checking focus in playback.



Ditto! ;D no wheelscrolling needed. 

I also found å workaround for the having to push play to scroll through images. When a shot is taken I push the shutter to go out of review mode then push SET button twice to zoom in and out and then scroll the big wheel. Then i don't have to reach for the playbutton.


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the new way.


----------



## cogden (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks to all for the tutelage! I just tried it out the Oslo airport hotel window, with a loaner 800mm, at the planes landing/taking off and I think I've got it nailed.

One surprise discovery: if you press the LCD Light button while reviewing images, it brings up the Screen Brightness adjustment. (the tradeoff is that you lose the ability to illuminate the lower LCD to find the voice recorder button) 

Nice easter egg (to me anyway).


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2012)

cogden said:


> Thanks to all for the tutelage! I just tried it out the Oslo airport hotel window, with a loaner 800mm, at the planes landing/taking off and I think I've got it nailed.
> 
> One surprise discovery: if you press the LCD Light button while reviewing images, it brings up the Screen Brightness adjustment. (the tradeoff is that you lose the ability to illuminate the lower LCD to find the voice recorder button)
> 
> Nice easter egg (to me anyway).



I worked ten years at the electronicsshop at Gardermoen (Osl airport) a few parties at that hotel, LOL.


----------

